
Ask: The Apple bluetooth keyboard hurts my hands, does this affect anyone else? - fulldecent
I use the Apple bluetooth aluminum keyboard (MC184LL&#x2F;B). A typical day is 10 hours of email and coding. My hands are big, thumb to pinky, I can cover the tilde and plus keys. I type Dvorak, use a standing desk and am very aware of posture. I&#x27;m 31. By about 10am the left thumb starts hurting (left command key) and by the end of the day I start using dictation or just going home. Does anyone else have trouble with this popular keyboard?
======
PaulHoule
I think everybody has tools they aren't compatible with.

When I've had trouble with tendonitis in my hands I have often found that
doing push-ups every day for a few weeks can help. I had it so bad back when I
was 27 that I thought I might have to quit keyboarding and that turned it
around completely.

